# Welcome EWhite!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It was nice talking to you on the phone today.

What do you think so far.....?

Warning, these folks here can be a little "clingy" 

Glad to have you here!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Quietly waiting for an introduction


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Ewhite.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, Jeff, it's both an honor and a little creepy to welcome your "imaginary friend", but what the hey...WELCOME EWHITE!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If it wasn't for Jeff's imaginary friends, he wouldn't have any friends at all. Hell, even I'm imaginary. Welcome to the forum EWhite. We hope you like to play here.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello EWhite,Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Oh, Jeff, it's both an honor and a little creepy to welcome your "imaginary friend", but what the hey...WELCOME EWHITE!!


you are hilarious..that really made me laugh out loud!!!

Yeah FE it great to have a little 8 legged author writer join the crew.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL, he is real, I promise!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome EWhite! Unless you're not real...
Maybe Jeff is thinking of the nickname we've all given him...
Jeff "Big ******"
Not EWhite!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Lord, we were sucked into another one of Jeff's delusions...................


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Jeff this just shows the everlasting effects when you drop acid just one time! Kids out there- Just Say No!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Jeffs imaginary freinds are always welcome 

Welcome EWhite we understand


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome----- ill go along with this------ so you know jeff , have you shared his boa


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

So does this mean that we tell Pattie that two are coming in April, or one, or one but pretend there are two or.................


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You guys are tough! lol


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome EWhite. 
Jeff I know u have imaginary friends and all, which that is ok to have them, well for you. 
When will your "friend" show up?
My arms are wide open to welcome ewhite when they get here.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

welcome to the forum! (I bet FE is freaking out, "He's Real! You'll see! You'll all see!")


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow even FE's imaginary freinds are afraid to come forward


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

If you were subjectting, I mean, introducing a friend to all of us, you'd be careful too.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

And while we're at it let's welcome FE's other friend: Harvey the Six foot tall white rabbit!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome Ewhite


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to EWhite from an SWhite


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Pretty soon FE will start up a new e-mail acc., and reg as a new member on haunt forum under the name EWhite, just so we'll realy believe he has a friend. This is so sad. We'll all pretend like we believe him when he comes on.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Why are you guys making a big deal out of this? Half the members on here are imaginary.....


What's one more imaginary person? Welcome EWhite. Now, let's go eat some imaginary cookies and drink some imaginary punch......


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hmmmmm....not really sure what this is about but never being one to question another Haunter's perception of reality (fingers crossed behind back) I'll play along. 

Hello EWhite and welcome to HauntForum!!*


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

HalloweenRick said:


> And while we're at it let's welcome FE's other friend: Harvey the Six foot tall white rabbit!


There's also six foot tall Frank


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do hope Earl comes back and really hoping you guys didn't scare him off!...?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ahh, the classic now it's "YOUR" fault he didn't shall we say, materialize. A truly casebook example of the ego, super ego and id, all in conflict. Fascinating.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is getting very difficult...I may have to give a call to Earl to reappear!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Jeff's gonna break out the Ouija board!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

See it all starts when we have children and the first symptom is split personality


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Uh... welcome? I think?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Earl....where are you???


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi..."Earl" is it? It would be nice to meet you, if Jeff would just let you come out to play with us once in a while. Hey, Sybil..I mean Jeff, we'd like to talk to EARL now. Go to your happy place and let Earl come through.:googly:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

A big Hello and welcome to the forum, FE's imaginary friend, EWhite!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Awww another imaginary friend of Jeff's.... Welcome EWhite...
Hey Jeff... Just remember... You can talk to yourself, you can even respond back.... But NOOO hitting!!!!!


----------

